# G-Spot Toy



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Any reccomendations for a g-spot toy to be used during sex? We already have the We Vibe III. Thanks!


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

According to my wife, for sheer intensity of g-spot stimulation, you can't beat a Magic Wand with the G-Spotter attachment. Available from several sources on Amazon.

Downsides are noise, short power cord, and numbness/desensitization if used too frequently.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Im looking for something to use DURING. Like the same time as penetration. But thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

Try liberator.com couples toys. The Lelo Noa Couples Vibrator.


----------

